# I need a helmet that doesn't look dumb!



## boston310 (Nov 17, 2007)

I have a very narrow head. Sunglasses are hard to pick out, but helmets are impossible. I look like a big screw. The helmet looks like it come out like a foot from my head. Does anyone have any helmet suggestions. Granted, I would rather look stupid and be alive than look cool and be dead, but there has to be a helmet that would do both (not stupid and dead, the other one).


----------



## alanre (Nov 7, 2007)

Best helmet I've owned.

http://www.amazon.com/Uvex-XP-100-Bicycle-Helmet/dp/B000QCYZLC


----------



## mcflan (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, that UveX is a good helmet. You could also look at the Fox Flux. I too don't have the largest of noggins, but I just go with what you said above. It is a helmet, they aren't supposed to look rad unless your huckin' like a mad man or bombin downhill like a crazy.


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

IMO they all look pretty dumb.

I've never seen the one posted above before though? That one looks pretty cool, particularly the camo... I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

I think I get your problem...not the fact that many of today's helmets are dorky looking, but that your head is not a good match to many of the available helmets. There's only one way to address this. Go to a shop that has as many brands and models that you can find in your area and try on as many as you can, checking for which one(s) fit your head best without the bulbous dork factor that you described. It seems that everyone has a slightly different cranial shape, and your situation aggravates the problem by having a very narrow bias. We could recommend helmets that work for us here on the forums until we're blue in the face, but you really need to slap on as many actual helmets as you can to check for fit and then the attendant shape that hopefully won't highlight your narrow head. It's really about the only way to do it. I think what you'll find is that you'll find the brand and/or models that fit your cranial shape, then you just have to narrow it down to those that esthetically compliment your head shape. I would recommend not compromising on cranial fit to achieve esthetics, but I'll bet if you physically try enough helmets, you'll find something to get the best of both worlds. Heads are so funkily shaped with bumps, slopes, and such that it's amazingly hard to get decent verbal recommendations without you actually putting helmets on your own head. Another rider might also have a narrow head, but those slopes, bumps, other irregularities could throw the fit to your head out the window.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

I didn't really give the helmet fit that much of a thought when I first started wearing them. they really looked stupid in the early days. then I crashed with an ill fitting helmet. the edge of the helmet gouged a 3 inch gash above my brow. I now make sure my helmet fits and gives maximum coverage. I am the opposite than you and have a large noggin. Giro helmets fit my head better than the rest. also the Fox Flux mt. bike helmet really fits well and gives great coverage. These come painted brightly or in camo. 

So try on a few at one of your LBSs. See which one fits the best, then pick the style and or color you like the best.

I also have found that you generally get what you pay for. the top of the line helmets will give you the best protection as well as appearance. there are exceptions as the Fox Flux which falls in the middle of the price range.

keep the shiney side up

and always wear a helmet.

wayne


----------



## strictlyhubert (May 7, 2007)

Captain Obvious here: What looks really dumb and dorky is not wearing a helmet at all...


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

I read somewhere that Bell helmets in general are more oval shaped and Gyro helmets are more round. Even though Bell owns Gyro, the designs aren't the same. Based on that and how you described your head, I'd think Bell helmets might fit you.

That said, I wear a Gyro Zen. It's very comfortable and has a high level of "tuneability" as to fit. Although I am pretty thrifty, I appreciate things that work well.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

In the same boat as the original poster. I ended up just buying a Specialized Deviant. It's got straps that allow you to adjust the helmet to fit and it's all covered up so I don't look like a dork. Even if it does, so what? You can't see my face...


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

nagatahawk said:


> .............keep the shiney side up..........


Dam. My bike is shiny and by helmet is matte. 

I don't have any fit problems, but I do like my Fox Flux. I started wearing it early last season and I like it much better than the Bell and Trek helmets I had in the past.

That Uvex helmet looks pretty nice. We use a lot of safety stuff at work that is made by Uvex and I know they make really nice snowboard helmets. I will have to check into one of those next time I am helmet shopping.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Juan, 
how do you like the deviant? I was going to get one but opted for the 661 bravo. The Bravo feels restrictive and the air flow is limited. Now I'm thinking about also getting the Deviant.


----------



## Duckiller (Jan 23, 2008)

My head is not the most normal shaped either but I have had good luck with this one:

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HE402A00-Bell+X-Ray+07-Jenson+Usa+Exclusive+Clr.aspx

It's got a little adjuster in the back to help you dial it in to the perfect size and it seems to sit a little lower so I don't look like an uber dork. It is tough to order one that fits without trying it on first, I just got lucky.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

nagatahawk said:


> Juan,
> how do you like the deviant? I was going to get one but opted for the 661 bravo. The Bravo feels restrictive and the air flow is limited. Now I'm thinking about also getting the Deviant.


Considering I'm in Singapore and we have constant temperatures of 30-33°C, the helmet is surprisingly cooling. Apart from the cheek pads being a little snug, I hardly notice it on. Some people might complain off the retaining clips in the helmet pressing uncomfortably on the back of their skulls. The trick is to completely loosen this before putting the helmet on and adjusting it with the helmet on.


----------



## amrgb (May 7, 2007)

strictlyhubert said:


> Captain Obvious here: What looks really dumb and dorky is not wearing a helmet at all...


I don't agree. It always look silly. Which doesn't mean it is silly. It's a thing we have to get used to and don't care how it looks.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I've been looking at the Uvex helmet for awhile. I've got a small head as well and its tough finding a helmet that fits good. I finally threw down a bunch of money on a Giro Atmos and have never found a helmet that fits better and is super light. Im looking for something slightly more aggressive though and the Uvex style is appealing. I just can find anyone locally that sells them (minnesota). On a plus note the Uvex weights only 280g which is much lighter then the Flux.


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

*I like these.....*

I have the Pro-Tec that I wear for everything....because its all I have. Ordering the Fox Flux next week..


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

juan, I don't run the cheek pads, and I guarantee you that I've bounced on my head a time or two with it on. I don't think they're that necessary for aggressive trail. Without those cheek pads, the Deviant flows air like crazy. I ride with mine all the time.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

TNC said:


> juan, I don't run the cheek pads, and I guarantee you that I've bounced on my head a time or two with it on. I don't think they're that necessary for aggressive trail. Without those cheek pads, the Deviant flows air like crazy. I ride with mine all the time.


Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining about the cheek pads. I use the helmet for light DH and DJ sessions and couldn't be happier with the helmet. It fits my oddly shaped head perfectly. Most helmets fit my head only on the sides with too much space in the front and back. With the Deviant's retaining clip, I can get a perfect fit. I guess my only complaint about this helmet would be that it's quite long in the mouth piece. It's significantly longer than a friend's TLD D2. I would have bought that helmet, if it had fit my head a little better.


----------



## bailout (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey man. I've got the same problem and it's why I have ~6 helmets due to experimentation. I have 2 words for you: *Bell Influx*. best damn helmet I've ever owned. Very comfy, great adjustment system and doesn't make my head look like a mushroom. I got one in Small. Try it. Cheap too!

I got a Giro Semi MX in small, great fit for my small noggin but marginally acceptable look. It still looked bulbous even in small. I got a S/M Fox flux, bad fit after a few shakedown rides. It rocks from side to side a little and is still a tad wide but not bulbous like the SemiMX. I wish fox made it in a true small and not just 2 sizes (S/M and L). What's up with that?

Bell Influx action shots (pardon my mug but gotta show the look of the helmet on my narrow head):
Top view







[/URL][/IMG]

front view


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

i run one of these... They definitely look hot and keeps your head and face in tact... XD


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

mrperc...that's a great helmet, but is there really anyway you could wear that thing climbing hill after hill or pedaling for 20 miles on an 85 degree day?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

TNC said:


> mrperc...that's a great helmet, but is there really anyway you could wear that thing climbing hill after hill or pedaling for 20 miles on an 85 degree day?


nope... :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## Trimen1000 (Mar 28, 2008)

TNC said:


> mrperc...that's a great helmet, but is there really anyway you could wear that thing climbing hill after hill or pedaling for 20 miles on an 85 degree day?


I think someone failed at perception.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Well*



Trimen1000 said:


> I think someone failed at perception.


I think the perception of this original post was one of considering open-face XC style helmets that fit one's head without making one look like the Elephant Man. My comment that brought in a full coverage helmet was strictly in response to Juan's comment about his cheek pads on the same helmet that I have. What's your perception? I know mrperc, and think he's a great kid, and we were just having an aside about full coverage helmets.


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

I did not know what good fit was until I picked up a Giro Hex the other day, man that helmet is comfortable.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

I mentioned the Deviant because I thought it was something the OP might consider. I live in a country where temperatures can get really warm and the Deviant's got enough ventilation for me to use it without it getting too warm and its got retaining clips inside to help dial in the fit. Also considering this is the All Mountain forum, I thought the helmet would be useful for the downs as well as for the ups.


----------



## Trimen1000 (Mar 28, 2008)

TNC said:


> I think the perception of this original post was one of considering open-face XC style helmets that fit one's head without making one look like the Elephant Man. My comment that brought in a full coverage helmet was strictly in response to Juan's comment about his cheek pads on the same helmet that I have. What's your perception? I know mrperc, and think he's a great kid, and we were just having an aside about full coverage helmets.





Trimen1000 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by TNC
> mrperc...that's a great helmet, but is there really anyway you could wear that thing climbing hill after hill or pedaling for 20 miles on an 85 degree day?
> 
> I think someone failed at perception.


Why are you so serious? The post was made entirely for humor and I'm sorry that it offended you so much.

However, I think I need to explain myself. Your most recent post is very misleading to people who may read it, I can analyze it if someone really wants me to or you prompt me to. In the end it can wholly be ignored.

Concerning how I saw Mperc's first post "i run one of these... They definitely look hot and keeps your head and face in tact... XD", which obviously was the post you were referencing, I saw this as off topic from the thread's topic, but in line with the discussion of full face helmets that was being carried on in the thread. However your post (the one I quoted) is taking it as being part of the thread's original topic, which is, as you said, not about full face helmet but more about AM which is what you described by saying "climbing hill after hill or pedaling for 20 miles on an 85 degree day". That was the lack of perception that I saw, seeing Mperc's post as a suggestion for a helmet for AM and not as being a little comment being thrown into the discussion about full face helmets.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Please clarify...*



Trimen1000 said:


> Why are you so serious? The post was made entirely for humor and I'm sorry that it offended you so much.
> 
> However, I think I need to explain myself. Your most recent post is very misleading to people who may read it, I can analyze it if someone really wants me to or you prompt me to. In the end it can wholly be ignored.
> 
> Concerning how I saw Mperc's first post "i run one of these... They definitely look hot and keeps your head and face in tact... XD", which obviously was the post you were referencing, I saw this as off topic from the thread's topic, but in line with the discussion of full face helmets that was being carried on in the thread. However your post (the one I quoted) is taking it as being part of the thread's original topic, which is, as you said, not about full face helmet but more about AM which is what you described by saying "climbing hill after hill or pedaling for 20 miles on an 85 degree day". That was the lack of perception that I saw, seeing Mperc's post as a suggestion for a helmet for AM and not as being a little comment being thrown into the discussion about full face helmets.


You lost me after "Why". Could you repeat your post?

Seriously though, I wasn't trying to be too serious. That's the problem with the internet.


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

I now ride with a Giro Flak. Little heavy, but strong.

A friend of mine met a tree with his head while wearing his Giro Flak and besides a super loud "twack!" sound, nothing happened to him or the helmet. The polycarbonate hard shell is very thick, while the high density inner layer is almost double the thickness of a regular XC helmet's.

LINK

Mine is a shiny bronze Cowan special edition. I chose that one as the surface is smooth and shiny, so the dirt should come off easier and the sun should heat it up less...not sure if either of these are valid assumptions though 

V.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

I would agree with you, Juan, but most people are not interested in full coverage helmets for AM use...some are, but not many overall. My area here in west Texas gets hot too, and I've found the Deviant to be totally capable during hot weather. Great helmet.


----------



## theflinger (Mar 30, 2008)

Your going to have to get over the mushroom head look. Get one that fits and fits well. I have the Fox Flux. It has much better coverage that other helmets. 661 also has good ones.
Do not buy online it is stupid. you have no idea how it fits plus support your local shop they support your trails.


----------



## theflinger (Mar 30, 2008)

O and one more thing. Unless it is labeled a multi-impact helmet they are only good for ONE GOOD HIT. 
And they expire after 3 years the foam breaks down.


----------



## HobbsE46 (Jul 27, 2007)

I really like the Fox Flux....debating on ordering one tomorrow.


----------



## pelts79 (Feb 29, 2008)

theflinger said:


> O and one more thing. Unless it is labeled a multi-impact helmet they are only good for ONE GOOD HIT.
> And they expire after 3 years the foam breaks down.


For sure, found that out last Saturday. The helmet saved me big time (Bell Sweep xc). I really like the sweep. I ordered another one and have an influx as a back up, also another great helmet if your on a bugget. Like someone said earlier, try them on, just WEAR one.


----------



## hncreature (Jun 27, 2008)

blackagness said:


> IMO they all look pretty dumb


True...function over fashion in this case

I have the Giro Hex that you can crank down the "Roc-Loc" and it stays really snug


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

HobbsE46 said:


> I really like the Fox Flux....debating on ordering one tomorrow.


 Great choice, I destroyed my Flux. Flatten and Cracked. But I am alive and walking. I'll be getting another one. Probably in Camo.:thumbsup:


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Protec Cyphon. . . will fit ya. . . it's got the BOA system that cinches to your head. I love it. . .

http://www.dirtragmag.com/gal/showphoto.php?photo=2466

I ride with it in AZ. . . Im the sweatiest man alive and Ive never had the issue of it being hot. But im also willing to sacrifice a little heat for a multi impact lid.

Purchased mine from here. . . price has dropped. . .

http://www.xsportsprotective.com/protec-cyphon-black.html

I had the Fox Flux and loved it, I loved it even more when it saved my life (see avatar). Exploded, instead of my head. Fox was hard to contact and replace so I bought the Cyphon. Flux is lighter, Cyphon stronger with a better fit.


----------



## Exodus11 (Aug 21, 2007)

i bought a Cyphon recently after talkin to TT (see above) a few months ago. absolutely love it! i was runnin a dorky ass lookin bell helmet, got the cyphon and its awesome! stays put, its incredibly cool here in AZ and its a Pro Tec...how can you go wrong? 

i got myne from Sports Chalet for like 86 out the door :thumbsup:


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Exodus glad you like it. . . I was hoping not to see some negative rebuttal as to how not to listen to me.


----------



## HobbsE46 (Jul 27, 2007)

nagatahawk said:


> Great choice, I destroyed my Flux. Flatten and Cracked. But I am alive and walking. I'll be getting another one. Probably in Camo.:thumbsup:


Thanks!

Im glad you are ok.


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

My superhero name is Captain Mushroom Head!

I have a Giro Xen. It fits great but I look awful in it. I too have a narrow and small head (I am 6'2") and wear a size Medium helmet. I tried the Giro Hex but it was not the same fit and actually very uncomfortable. I have never tried Bell, Uvex, or Fox but after this thread I might start looking again. If I went for looks alone, the Xen would have been last on the list.


----------



## uncle-bad-touch (Oct 12, 2007)

hey bro, go to chainreactioncycles.com on their home page they have one made by "MET." it's called "parachute" it's a bit more money and looks really good. i got one after i crushed my zen helmet. i thought about getting the flux but then decided to go for a little more protection. after spending a week in bed all busted up i didn't think twice about spending the extra money. what's your head worth to you?


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

uncle-bad-touch said:


> What's your head worth to you?


Whats inside. . . not a lot, fried. . . as per the outside (dashing good looks) everything! Though I'm still waiting for my ticket into the Real Man's club. Just gotta get a big scar on my chin.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

hncreature said:


> True...function over fashion in this case
> 
> I have the Giro Hex that you can crank down the "Roc-Loc" and it stays really snug


+1 on Hex. I have an oval head too.


----------

